
Exposed Blockchain-Crypto files resold on Deep Web causing $40 Trillion collapse - blocktech
https://medium.com/@NewsPowered/40-trillion-crypto-and-blockchain-market-collapse-due-to-exposed-confidential-files-on-google-68d422a5e3eb
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
I’m an outsider to blockchain things. This article is terribly written. Why
did the $40 trillion market collapse exactly? And where is the shockwave of
the bust? Paragraphs would also be nice.

~~~
olliej
I suspect someone has just made a bitcoin article generator.

